# Hello



## Geckoguy (Oct 20, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I have recently took an interest in raising mantis and this seemed like the perfect place to start to find the information that I need. A little about me: From Eastern PA, I have a BA in Anthropology/Archaeology and an Ill have a MS in Resource Management in 2 months, enjoy backpacking, photography, and herpatology. I currently am raising a leopard gecko, Leucomelas PDFs, and several cultures of FFs. So I decided that keeping mantis might be an interesting addition to my collection. I was thinking of starting by getting a Chinese or Religiosa Ooth but I am not really sure what happens when a few hundren little manits hatch. I currently have a 10 gal vert. vivarium set up but I would assume that is too small to house all of the probable hatchlings in? Maybe not? If not its always another excuse to build another enclosure! Or perhaps I should start by getting one or two of a smaller species? Any way time to do some research and comments on my thoughs would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Braden


----------



## ismart (Oct 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!  The 10 gal vert vivarium is more than enough room for hatching nymphs. Keep in mind even if you get a couple hundred nymphs, there usally is a high death rate with hatchling nymphs. You can keep them all together until you have a more managable amount to work with.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 20, 2009)

Welcome, welcome! From OHIO! With the chinese and religiosa, u will have maybe a dozen live after the first couple molts, so your tank is gonna be just fine!


----------



## Geckoguy (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks for the help I am now waiting for my Ooth... oh the excitement begins!!!

Ill post a few pics of my Viv I plan on using in the appropriate section soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]Yellow there from P-town, Co, I think maybe Pseudharpax virescens-Gambian spotted-eye they are a small mantid that you could keep in your setup in a group &amp; you have fruit flys pots, unlike the larger mantids, and you can find Ooth 4 sell around here or @MantidPlace. [/SIZE]


----------



## Rick (Oct 20, 2009)

Welcome. A 10 gal is a great enclosure for those particular ooths. I tend to keep them all together in there until I have about 10 or so left. That will be a number I can easily manage once I split them up.


----------



## wero626 (Oct 20, 2009)

Welcome..


----------



## Katnapper (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi there, Braden, and welcome to the forum. Glad to have you here.  The best tip I have is browsing back through previous threads... you'll learn lots! And if you have questions of a specific nature, the Search feature will help immensely. Again, welcome!


----------



## davestreasurechest (Oct 21, 2009)

welcome from Kansas!


----------



## revmdn (Oct 21, 2009)

Welcome.


----------

